# The All New Rider App



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

dude i see my car in the app poping like a christmas light
this definitely mess with how we can tell the area is about to surgeeee
what is uber focking with us this time with?????
were already not earning $$$
they want it all for themselve bunch of $$$$ holes


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

huh


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

I agree whole-heartedly.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

I drive for U-Holes. Ha ha ha


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> dude i see my car in the app poping like a christmas light
> this definitely mess with how we can tell the area is about to surgeeee
> what is uber focking with us this time with?????
> were already not earning $$$
> they want it all for themselve bunch of $$$$ holes


They made your car look like a Christmas light??...They've done this on my app during soccer games .....made the cars look like soccer balls ...quite annoying


----------

